# Who Likes Licorice?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2013)

Sitting here enjoying a box of Panda Natural Black Licorice.  It's made in Finland with real licorice root extract, fat free, no preservatives, no artificial flavors or colors.  I don't buy it often because it's pricey, but do get it when it's on sale, usually at my local health food store. http://www.swansonvitamins.com/panda-licorice-all-natural-soft-licorice-7-oz-pkg


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 15, 2013)

_I love Licorice but have to refrain as i have High Blood pressure and it will elevate it, i will sneak a few pieces here & there though._


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Real licorice is wonderful.  That stuff passing as licorice flavored is garbage.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 16, 2013)

Love licorice but avoid sugar, so I'm kinda in a pickle.


----------



## Foksola (Sep 18, 2013)

I just love it! ( that's probably because I'm dutch  ) but can't have it right now, because of my allergies


----------



## TICA (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't stand the stuff although I like red licorice, but like TG said, it probably isn't the real thing.  I've tried Oozo though - didn't like that either but got a bit of a buzz!


----------



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

I love the stuff! I don't know if I have ever had real quality licorice. I love Jelly Beans and Twizzlers!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2015)

Love Panda liquorice! Love black jelly beans, eating some now, with breakfast--chocolate of course! Happy Easter, everyone! Bonne Fete!


----------



## Josiah (Apr 5, 2015)

Licorice has never been a favorite of mine and I can recall a long time ago drinking some form of licorice liqueur and really hating it. 

However, before every meal I chew a Deglycyrrhizinated Licorice (DGL) tablet which has done much to correct some acid reflux symptoms I used to have.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2015)

Love it especially black licorice!


----------



## Lon (Apr 5, 2015)

I love both black and red but avoid sugar and just will have a small piece.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

I love it but it hates me BIG TIME!!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2015)

It's one of those candies I can take it but would rather leave it. My wife loves the stuff but me, not so much.


----------



## Robusta (Apr 5, 2015)

Licorice Liquor......Ouzo??


----------



## oakapple (Apr 7, 2015)

I like it, but haven't eaten any for a long time, I don't know why.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Licorice has never been a favorite of mine and I can recall a long time ago drinking some form of licorice liqueur and really hating it.
> 
> However, before every meal I chew a Deglycyrrhizinated Licorice (DGL) tablet which has done much to correct some acid reflux symptoms I used to have.



Josh, where do you get this stuff?  You say it totally eliminated your acid reflux?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 7, 2015)

I love the soft/chewy Red strawberry or cherry flavored. Wife likes the black licorice. We don't eat much of it due to the sugar content, but do like to take some with us to a movie when we go.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

Love the natural healthy licorice, not the candy candy kind, but can only have a tiny bit because it aggravates heart palpitations.


----------

